# Is there a problem with replacing the horn.



## r4man (Jul 2, 2005)

I have had my XTrail LE for a month and I couldn't be more satisfied, but I would like to replace the horn for one that sounds better and is louder. Has anybody had problems replacing the horn such as affecting the onboard computer for example getting a different power reading.

Thanx r4man


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

No problem in doing so.

Its quite easy.
Perhaps you already know: You will see that the X-trail is equipped with double horns.

I feel the X-Trail Horn is quite adequate?
But thats a matter of preferences... you say you want to replace with something louder; are you sure both your horns are working?


----------



## r4man (Jul 2, 2005)

*A matter of preference*



ValBoo said:


> No problem in doing so.
> 
> Its quite easy.
> Perhaps you already know: You will see that the X-trail is equipped with double horns.
> ...



Thanks for the reply, yes both horns are working, but over the years I have had a preference for Fiamm twin horns I have used them on all my vehicles for many years. With all the electronics on the XTrail I thought it wise to check first.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Should be no problem. I've gone through 3 horns with my X-trail... first Fiam, then Bosch, and now Matsushiba. The latter has a louder and more truck like sound. Bosch had a more Benz-like sound. Only problem with the latter was the need for a higher fuse rating... from 10 to 15.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

r4man said:


> I have had my XTrail LE for a month and I couldn't be more satisfied, but I would like to replace the horn for one that sounds better and is louder. Has anybody had problems replacing the horn such as affecting the onboard computer for example getting a different power reading.
> 
> Thanx r4man


I happen to have two horns from an old E-class which i got from a salvage yard....no point getting brand new horns as its a waste of $$ IMHO....and to me a mercs horn sounds good...shouldnt be a prob...gonna install them in 2 weeks time.... :thumbup:


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

By chance, does anyone know if one of the old Buick "Train Horns" would fit in the XTrail??


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Montreal Gazette*

Hi Guys... I read an article in the paper this morning and thought I would pass this on to all of you sicne your talking about horn replacements.... here is the link

http://www.cogapa.com


Just to let you know... it's cheaper on eBay.. if your interested. Do a search for COGA.


Stephen


----------

